# Tamron 28-80 mm, good or no?



## timberwolf5480 (Aug 28, 2009)

I am planning and saving to get a Canon Rebel XSi in November, I ran across a site that sells accessories, and they are bundling the XSi with a Tamron 28-80 mm lense + a whole bunch of accessories, for about $709.00.  My first question, since I am a total N00b at photography is:

1. Is this lense a good lense or not, would it be a better lense then the standard 18-55 mm Kit lense I would probably most likely get if I got a kit?

2. Is this a good camera to start out with, that is under $1000, and if anyone who does have this particular model,

3.  What are your likes/dislikes about this camera, or even the lense as well?

Thanks for your wise input and knowledge....


----------



## redtippmann (Aug 28, 2009)

1 yes it is better than the 18-55, no offence to any conon users but they have the worst quality kit glass. 

2. Its a good camera from what I've heard. My journalism class has one and im the head photog. so I just play with it if i forgot mine. And if thats what you can get, thats good enough.

3.I just dont like the control layout, thats why I shoot nikon. But if you have used it and it feels right in your hands then thats great!

BTW where are you getting it? Some places are not so reputable and some packages come with allot of low quality stuff. But starters dont know that and they just see that it comes with a bunch of stuff so a link would be nice.


----------



## timberwolf5480 (Aug 28, 2009)

> BTW where are you getting it? Some places are not so reputable and some packages come with allot of low quality stuff. But starters dont know that and they just see that it comes with a bunch of stuff so a link would be nice.


I am still pricing things out, but this site caught my eye yesterday....

Jumbo Packages

**EDIT**

Yes, I don't know if this would be too good to be true or not.  So far all my research points to the Canon Rebel XSi kit being around $800, no accessories.  A local Best Buy had it on sale for $700 last weekend, but I still have to wait until November to save the money, so I do have a little time.  I figure $800.00 is the max I am willing to spend on this hobby RIGHT NOW, but I have been told by many that some of my pics look good with a snapshot camera, and I love just going for a drive and taking pics of various subjects, I just figured now is the time to get a good camera because I feel ready to move up from compacts....Thanks.


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Aug 28, 2009)

I got my rebel XS bundled with a Tamron 70-300 With a Macro setting between 200-300mm on ebay. It was sold by Cameta who sells a lot of bundles on ebay. It was rated a best buy in Popular Photography magazine this month and I have been very happy with it so far. I am a total noob also. Its a versatile lense though for the price so far though. I think I paid $670 for the package with 4gb card, extra battery, carrying bag, and memory card reader. Not a bad deal. 




Also, the 18-55 Kit lense does have it uses. Its not bad as a basic walkaround lense. Also, it has a minimum focus distance of like 9" so it is good for close up shots of like flowers and such. Not quite a macro lense, but comes in handy for a quick shot. If you can't afford a whole bunch of different lenses, I would hold onto the kit lense for a while. ( besides, you won't get squat for it if you sell it or trade it )

I mean the Tamron lense was rated a best buy, not the XS bundle.


----------



## icassell (Aug 28, 2009)

If your absolute ceiling is $800, I would counsel you AGAINST getting ANY dSLR.  Although you can easily enter at that level, you will want accessories as you progress -- tripods, flashes, additional memory cards, batteries, and, of course, GLASS.  This adds up very quickly.  You might consider a high-end bridge camera (for example, a Panasonic Lumix Z28 among many other excellent choices).


----------



## timberwolf5480 (Aug 28, 2009)

> Also, the 18-55 Kit lense does have it uses.



I went to a camera shop last weekend and the clerk behind the counter said he had a friend who was a rock climber who uses the kit lens when he climbs rocks, because he doesn't want to drop his $400-$600 other lenses.....I laugh when I think of that....


----------



## icassell (Aug 28, 2009)

timberwolf5480 said:


> > Also, the 18-55 Kit lense does have it uses.
> 
> 
> 
> I went to a camera shop last weekend and the clerk behind the counter said he had a friend who was a rock climber who uses the kit lens when he climbs rocks, because he doesn't want to drop his $400-$600 other lenses.....I laugh when I think of that....



My least expensive lens was >$400 when I bought it ... You can get an excellent bridge camera in the $400-500 price range


----------



## timberwolf5480 (Aug 28, 2009)

So what are the advantages of getting a bridge camera over a DSLR (other than cost)?  Do bridge cameras have detachable/upgradable lenses? What kind of settings can I expect?  I am looking for more power over what I shoot when it comes to settings, I am at the point where my snapshot camera, is frustrating me because I want to do X, and the camera only supports Y.....


----------



## icassell (Aug 28, 2009)

The advantages of a bridge are cost, size, convenience, and weight.  If you are serious about the hobby for the long term, a dSLR (or film SLR) is what you want.  You stated, however, that you didn't want to spend more than $800 on the hobby and that will be impractical with a dSLR.  You can get excellent images off of a good bridge, but it does not have the versitility of a dSLR. 

The bridge does not have interchangable lenses, but often there are wide angle/tele adapters available for them.  Many have full manual capabilities. Some have the ability to use an off-camera flash. Some have true viewfinders. Some have the ability to store in RAW format.

Here's an example: http://www.amazon.com/Canon-PowerSh...7?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1251492430&sr=8-7


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Aug 28, 2009)

I am not saying that its a great lense. I am just saying if you are starting out, its a perfectly capable lense. Focus more on composing shots and learning different techniques. Its absurd to think that if you can't afford a couple +$1000 lenses that you can't be a photographer. I bet you that the dSLR with the kit lense will out perform any bridge camera in the right hands. Why not start there, get the Tamron package, and work your way up. You can find a package deal with an extra lense, bag, card, battery easliy. Or go with the XS like I did. If I become good enough to make some money, I will upgrade my camera. If I don't become good enough, then I sure will be glad that I didn't buy the full-framed 21MP Canon.


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Aug 28, 2009)

Here is everything you will need to start other than a tripod and memory card. For $799

Canon EOS Rebel XSi Black SLR Digital Camera+2 Lens NEW - eBay (item 350245673226 end time Sep-27-09 08:54:16 PDT)


----------



## Dao (Aug 28, 2009)

redtippmann said:


> 1 yes it is better than the 18-55, no offence to any conon users but they have the worst quality kit glass.




In case you may not aware of, the XSi shipped with a newer updated kit lens and it is pretty sharp lens. 


Reviews

Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS - Test Report / Review

Canon Lens: Zooms - Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS (Tested) - SLRgear.com!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Aug 28, 2009)

icassell said:


> If your absolute ceiling is $800, I would counsel you AGAINST getting ANY dSLR. Although you can easily enter at that level, you will want accessories as you progress -- tripods, flashes, additional memory cards, batteries, and, of course, GLASS. This adds up very quickly. You might consider a high-end bridge camera (for example, a Panasonic Lumix Z28 among many other excellent choices).


 
if we're talking an 800 budget right NOW...i disagree with this...a beginner kit can be had for less (as you stated)...the need for more (and better) glass, light, and accessories doesnt have to be immediate. those things can be saved up for.

check resellerratings.com before you pull the trigger on any bundle package off the web.

*EDIT*
i may have missed the part about spending 800 TOTAL on the hobby FOREVER...if thats the case, then yeah, icassell is right on...DSLR is not for you.
but trust us....if you love the hobby...you will want to spend more money on it.


----------



## icassell (Aug 28, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> icassell said:
> 
> 
> > If your absolute ceiling is $800, I would counsel you AGAINST getting ANY dSLR. Although you can easily enter at that level, you will want accessories as you progress -- tripods, flashes, additional memory cards, batteries, and, of course, GLASS. This adds up very quickly. You might consider a high-end bridge camera (for example, a Panasonic Lumix Z28 among many other excellent choices).
> ...




Agreed.  I was just saying that if it is an absolute $800 limit for the hobby ...


----------



## SrBiscuit (Aug 28, 2009)

yeah i saw that i missed that part, and edited my post accordingly 

your advice is spot on.


----------



## Dao (Aug 28, 2009)

What about used market or refurbished products?

$800 maybe able to get 6-8mp DSLR with couple decent used lenses.


----------



## timberwolf5480 (Aug 28, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> icassell said:
> 
> 
> > If your absolute ceiling is $800, I would counsel you AGAINST getting ANY dSLR. Although you can easily enter at that level, you will want accessories as you progress -- tripods, flashes, additional memory cards, batteries, and, of course, GLASS. This adds up very quickly. You might consider a high-end bridge camera (for example, a Panasonic Lumix Z28 among many other excellent choices).
> ...



Thats what I was kinda thinking about, $800 on the immediate camera to get me started, If cameras are like computers, then I'll be saving for new lenses and accessories all the time!, if I get better at what I am doing.  $800 on the hobby total.....no, thats not what I meant....I would like a camera I can control the settings on....shutter speed, AF/manual focus, ISO, etc...all that stuff my point and shoot has rudimentary settings for, but I can't fine tune it.  Actually my point and shoot camera isn't even mine, its my mom's, I do have a Kodak 2 MP that I started out with, but there are very little settings on that.....


----------



## redtippmann (Aug 28, 2009)

Dao said:


> redtippmann said:
> 
> 
> > 1 yes it is better than the 18-55, no offence to any conon users but they have the worst quality kit glass.
> ...


Thanks learned something new. But still its a good idea to replace it. I haven't yet but I need to find something first.


----------



## icassell (Aug 28, 2009)

timberwolf5480 said:


> I would like a camera I can control the settings on....shutter speed, AF/manual focus, ISO, etc...all that stuff my point and shoot has rudimentary settings for, but I can't fine tune it......



Well, you can do all of this on a good bridge BUT ...

If the $800 is not an absolute ceiling, then go for the dSLR.


----------



## Dao (Aug 28, 2009)

redtippmann said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > redtippmann said:
> ...




Agree!  A fast standard zoom lens will be a good replacement!


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Aug 28, 2009)

Can everyone agree that his best buy, starting out ( and assuming an $800 budget) , would be a a dSLR body (XS or XSI if he wants Canon ) and then a medium range telephoto lense that is halfway decent?


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Aug 28, 2009)

How about an XSI body for $550 brand new

And a Sigma 24-70 2.8-4.0 EX  for $159 its a DG model so it will work Full-framed as well if he ever upgraded in the future.

That puts him at $709.

Just throwing out ideas


----------



## timberwolf5480 (Aug 28, 2009)

It is going to be awhile, November at least, before I can place an order.....gotta save...


----------



## icassell (Aug 28, 2009)

burstintoflame81 said:


> Can everyone agree that his best buy, starting out ( and assuming an $800 budget) , would be a a dSLR body (XS or XSI if he wants Canon ) and then a medium range telephoto lense that is halfway decent?



Yes!  

I love my Tamron 17-50 f2.8 and it basically lives on my camera.

For the price of a new XSi, you might find a good used 40D (I've seen a couple here in town for the mid $500s)


----------

